
Machine Learning for Emoji Trends - mjs
http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/117889701472/emojineering-part-1-machine-learning-for-emoji
======
eridius
If anybody else is confused why the first usage of the heart emoji (️) in text
renders as a black heart (), it's because the page lost the 0xFE0F VARIATION
SELECTOR-16 invisible character that comes after the U+2764 HEAVY BLACK HEART
character to turn it into the emoji form.

Edit: What the, HN deleted both instances of U+2764 HEAVY BLACK HEART in the
text, and left the VARIATION SELECTOR-16 behind. That's super weird.

------
vmarsy
Pretty cool, I like how they figured out the French flag emoji is associated
with italy, #montreal.

It reminds me of the Android app dango which does a pretty good job at
suggesting emoji associated with full sentences

------
CaHoop
This seems like it took very heavy influence from [http://getdango.com/emoji-
and-deep-learning/](http://getdango.com/emoji-and-deep-learning/)

Or actually it could be the opposite, seeing as this post is about a year old

------
Jonovono
I like this app that applies deep learning to Emojis:
[http://getdango.com/emoji-and-deep-learning/](http://getdango.com/emoji-and-
deep-learning/)

------
minimaxir
This was posted in 2015, but now that fasttext
([https://github.com/facebookresearch/fastText](https://github.com/facebookresearch/fastText)),
just released by Facebook and can scale to Instagram-sized datasets, can
create word vectors better than word2vec which account for context
([https://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.04606v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.04606v1.pdf)),
this type of analysis will only improve in the future.

------
lukeplato
I imagine that a natural language AI which uses emojis would be better at
passing a Turing test

~~~
visarga
Deep learning representations for anything, be them words, phrases, emojis,
musical taste or images are not yet there. They form only the "receptive" part
of an AI agent. What sits on top of them is the behavioral part, which is
implemented with reinforcement learning (like AlphaGo which learned to
"behave" in the world of Go)

